# Lake district campsite



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hoping for a recommendation for a campsite open throughout November with reasonable access for a 9mtr van with tow car.

Preferably really pretty, must on a lakeside (ish) / near to water & nice walks / 10 miles or so max from a town.

Not too much to ask for there!

Oh & must be ok to take little dogs too.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DSL2 said:


> Hoping for a recommendation for a campsite open throughout November with reasonable access for a 9mtr van with tow car.
> 
> Preferably really pretty, must on a lakeside (ish) / near to water & nice walks / 10 miles or so max from a town.
> 
> ...


We frequently use Millers Aire at Ambleside. Just returned from 7 nights here.
It is right in the town with some good walks on your doorstep.
Water and dump facilities, no electric, but who cares, we have gas  
The main bus station is a 5 minute walk with frequent buses to Keswick, Coniston and Bowness.
A little gem 

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=10281

I forgot to say, it is dog friendly and on hard standing and a 10 minute walk to the lake!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is an earlier photo of the aire
It's the location that makes it so attractive.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi DSL2,
How about Keswick C&CC club site, open until 26th Nov.

Keswick Camping and Caravanning Club Site
Crow Park Road
Keswick
Cumbria
CA12 5EP
Telephone number
01768 772392

No calls after 8pm please.

It's right on the lakeside, 500 yards from the town, dog friendly.

There is another C&CC site next door, open until Jan 2013.

Regards,
Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again DSL2,
Another suggestion, (if you can get on, very popular) C&CC site :-

Braithwaite Fold
Bowness-on-Windermere Club Site
Glebe Road
Bowness-on-Windermere
Cumbria
LA23 3HB
Telephone number
01539 442177

No calls after 8pm please. 

Regards,
Roger


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree both Bowness and Keswick are very nice, but Ambleside is right between them and also Coniston and is an ideal location to visit all three locations. Just a small bus journey away!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

If you keep telling people about millerfield it going to be busy/full  
And then we will have to start booking,I am thinking about going this weekend


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is no secret and generally well known  
It was full last weekend, Graham turned some away  but it was half term!
We usually give him a call prior to arriving and just as well as he changed the gate access code :lol: 
Anyway, what a nasty horrible place  lets keep it empty just for you! and me :lol:


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

Try Burns Farm, just outside Keswick. Don't know if they're open all year but worth a try.

Bob


----------



## dally1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Another one for you to look at is, Fallbarrow Park. Right on the edge of Lake Windermere, Five minute walk to the centre of Bowness with it's bars and restaurants. Has it's own club as well. Lovely site with hard-standing and they're in low season at the mo so not too pricey.


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Ravenglass is a great C&CC site, takes non members
Great facilities, MHS point, all Club service sites,(hard Standing & electric),etc, open through winter. Village a short stroll away, pubs etc. Train station next door, bus service.

Raven Glass,
Cumbria. CA18 1SR
Lat. 54.3558 
Long.-3.4076

Might be there at Christmas Miself!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

urbanracer said:


> If you keep telling people about millerfield it going to be busy/full
> And then we will have to start booking,I am thinking about going this weekend


Hi,

It is definitely becoming very busy, we rang for an upcoming date and couldn't get booked on. It has really taken off.

(We've been going for Donkeys years since our tenting days when Ambleside Football Club ran it for just a handfull of weeks a year and this is the first time we have failed to get on. Graeme was part of the gang that ran it back then).


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fantastic, thank you very much for all the pointers there.

Plenty to look at!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

dally1 said:


> Another one for you to look at is, Fallbarrow Park. Right on the edge of Lake Windermere, Five minute walk to the centre of Bowness with it's bars and restaurants. Has it's own club as well. Lovely site with hard-standing and they're in low season at the mo so not too pricey.


I agree its lovely but I doubt they would take a nine metre rig, I think hey prefer 24 foot and shorter from memory. Wouldn't think the pitches are big enough either.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

RVNUT said:


> Ravenglass is a great C&CC site, takes non members
> Great facilities, MHS point, all Club service sites,(hard Standing & electric),etc, open through winter. Village a short stroll away, pubs etc. Train station next door, bus service.
> 
> Raven Glass,
> ...


They also do or did car hire when we were there. From memory it was a Toyota Yaris and cost £12 per 1/2 day. We had it from midday till late evening - a bargain. :wink:


----------

